
BPA-Free Plastic Containers May Be Just as Hazardous - brianbreslin
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bpa-free-plastic-containers-may-be-just-as-hazardous/
======
eitally
For Americans: mason jars come in a plethora of shapes and sizes, and are dirt
cheap. :) I use a quart size as my water glass and we bought Cuppow sippy lids
in both diameters to make them easier/safer/neater to use in challenging
situations (cars, kids).

Cuppow: [http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_kitchen?ie=UTF8&field-
bran...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_kitchen?ie=UTF8&field-
brandtextbin=Cuppow&node=284507)

~~~
cwal37
Second for the mason jar train. I prefer the wide mouth 1.5 pint variety. You
can safely freeze, bake, and nuke these suckers, and I do.

I bring my coffee into work every day in one, then I rinse it and drink water
or tea out of it until I go home. I have a few in the freezer full of curry
right now, and a couple in the fridge pickling some daikon and carrots for
bahn mi.

As long as you don't constantly drop them (I have yet to break one, and I've
been using them for years) you can get a ton of use without ever worrying
about what they might be doing to your food.

(edit: this is not a referral link, just showing the variety I prefer.)
[http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Jar-Wide-Mouth-
Bands/dp/B00B80TJL...](http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Jar-Wide-Mouth-
Bands/dp/B00B80TJLW/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407898102&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=wide+mouth+pint+and+ahalf)

------
mdellabitta
This is why I went stainless.

Look out, many times aluminum bottles are lined with a BPA coating, too.

~~~
cpncrunch
Yes, it looks like steel is the only safe alternative. Even completely
bisphenol free plastics seem to be just as bad:
[http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2014/03/tritan-
certic...](http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2014/03/tritan-certichem-
eastman-bpa-free-plastic-safe?page=1)

~~~
stock_toaster
or glass?

~~~
kleim
Glass leaches heavy metals (mainly lead).

~~~
undersuit
Leaded Glass will do that.

------
brohoolio
Ugh. I'm having a kid soon and now what's my best option? Glass? I'll gladly
pay extra not to poison her.

~~~
rayiner
Look. In 1970, over 75% of kids in the US were never breastfed, which means
they drank milk from BPA containing bottles from day 1. And they turned out
fine. Don't get unreasonably worried about it. That white collar job with a
lot of sitting that you're hoping he or she will get will do much worse things
to the body. And if you're driving your kid around in the burbs, well BPA is
in the noise compared to that staggering risk. Leading cause of death for kids
2-25. I have a two year old daughter who drinks out of clear plastic bottles
and sleeps on a mattress containing fire retardant chemicals, and at the end
of the day by far the biggest risk I expose her to is driving down to her
grandparents' on the weekend.

~~~
joezydeco
...and in the 70's homes were painted with lead paint and the cars burned
leaded gas, the outside air was full of asbestos brake pad dust, cribs could
strangle you 10 different ways, and everyone around you smoked, including your
mother. We all survived.

He's right. There are worse things to worry about.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Well .... I don't know about everyone ....

------
rdl
Unmotivated product placement, but I'm really into 316 stainless. I use
HydroFlasks ([http://www.hydroflask.com/](http://www.hydroflask.com/)), from
Amazon. They're heavier by far than either plastic or aluminum-with-bpa-
lining, or single-walled stainless, but incredibly durable, and being able to
have a freezing or hot beverage inside the container for a day or two is
pretty awesome.

An OXO bottle brush is pretty essential to cleaning; I then use boiling water,
soap, and sometimes bleach to clean them out.

I wish I could get a run of them custom printed as promotional items, and
ideally cerakoted, but that would be horrible overkill.

(they're also a good way to transport high quality alcohol into settings where
alcohol may not be so permissible...)

~~~
unicornporn
I use [http://www.kleankanteen.com/](http://www.kleankanteen.com/) , works
too. On the other hand, it's just a steel bottle. What could possibly not
work?

~~~
rdl
I like those too, but things which could go wrong in other bottles are:
threading, actual steel used, liners (wtf), and the plastic used for the cap.
I use the kk caps with the hydroflask (compatible).

------
ZoFreX
The article mentions that BPA was found to cause problems in children. A lot
of people on this thread are suggesting stainless steel alternatives, but is
there actually any evidence at all that BPA is harmful to adults? Likewise
with BPS?

------
freshfey
So far I haven't found an alternative for freezing big chunks of meat or
veggies (in portions that make sense for 1-2 people) in the freezer without
using plastic bags or plastic containers - any alternatives?

As for water bottles, I'm a fan of the stainless steel klean kanteen with the
bamboo cap

------
lsc
I find the new fear about "estrogenic chemicals" to be kind of amusing. I
mean, of course, we're surrounded by toxins, and sure, it's worth some effort
to avoid some of those toxins, but the amusing part is that if someone really
wants to scare you about a toxin, they don't tell you that it will make you
stupid or give you cancer; they imply that it will make you less of a man.

~~~
makomk
Estrogenic chemicals like BPA do cause problems other than "making you less of
a man", though, including cancer - and the linked article focuses almost
entirely on those other problems, with its estrogen-mimicing properties
mentioned only in passing.

------
Cowicide
I wonder if these plastic containers contribute to the cancer epidemic we
have?

Apparently cancer currently strikes 1 in 2 men and 1 in 3 women.

